# Wax



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Does everyone use wax on their strings or do you not? Gimmick or does it really help?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

After every hunt/shooting session. I really believe that it extends the life of the string.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Yep, wax my bow string at least 2-3 times a year. I do a lot of shooting year-round, and sometimes I get caught in the rain. It does extend the life of the bow string by quite a bit.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

I use it every time I use the bow, I just got into the habit of waxing the string before I put it back in the case. Easy to do when you make a habit of it.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have to wax my compound string daily, whether it's used or not. The string's just so old and fluffy that it has to be waxed like crazy. My recurve gets it once a week or so.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

If your string is that old and frayed, your should put a new one on before it breaks and injures you or damages your bow. It's cheap insurance.
Keeping your string waxed will help keep it from getting wet and changing the arrow flight at an inopportune time.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I was told when I bought my bow to wax it every two or three times i shoot it.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

you should change your string every year and wax regulary.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Once you let a string dry out, you drasticaly shorten its life and reduce the length of time it will hold wax, hence, you have to wax it even more. I wax my string before I feel it even really needs it. Which is maybe once every other week in the summer, and definatly if it gets wet.
I use plain ole 100% bees wax, used to use some store bought stuff in a white tube with a red cap (bohning maybe?), but they stopped putting bees wax in it and getting straight paraffin to hold and actually penetrate into the string is a pain.


----------

